# Lola holds her tail to the left?



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Is this an indication of anything? Just seems different. I do not see anything going on down there.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Has she been holding it to the left for sometime or just recently?

You may want to have your Vet check her out to be on the safe side.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

If she has always held her tail curled to the left, i wouldn't worry about it. My old Scout had a slight leftward curve to his tail. It's just the way his tail was held.


----------

